# Berts fat ba$tard journal.....please cover eyes!



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well I just did a online test at http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/library/blbodyfatcalculator.htm for bodyfat.......really not good.....really really not good 

neck = 42.5cm ( 16.5" )

weight = 99kg

waist ( belly button ) - 105cm ( 41" )    ( I even took a **** before measuring and did it 1st thing AM! )

Body fat % = 27.4

I have lost weight already, given that I was 220lbs last time checked ---- I have lost about 1.5lbs! ( Ive only stopped eating snacks for 4 days ) so cant be doing too bad....

I will add further to this when I get a chance later.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

right, actually started yesterday but my weights are at my other house so just did push ups ( of sorts - because of my knee I put my quads on the bed, and pushed up from chin on the floor to level with arms fully extended )

I did this 10 times per set, and 5 sets ( i think thats how you write it lol )

I also did stomach crunches with my arms running with my body, the same - 5 sets of 10

My god im in agony lol, could barely lift the shopping today - just shows what a bad state I let myself get into.

I realise Im not eating right just yet, Im still trying to loose my gut.

If anyone has any advice at all please feel free to throw it at me 

I was going to do this every third day and my dumbells ( which I will post details of later ) for my arms, back and sides every third, with the third day off.

Remember I cant really do legs at the moment


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Just back from physio.....

backs making vast improvements 

Apparently they had x-rayed the WRONG part of my back previously, but now its too late if it was fractured ? God knows, as long as its getting better....hurts like feck! - especially when I breath  ( no smart **** comments please lol ) - perhaps best to only do the back excercises provided by the physio for my back until further progression as they advised.

Also was told under no sircumstances to walk further than a couple hundred yards as my knee is in too bad shape....hope to god this appointment on the 7th gives me some hope! Im going off my nutt sitting here all day


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds nasty bert.

Hope the hospital get ya sorted soon.

In the mean time you can work out a diet plan & get into your new eating lifestyle.

Good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

xpower, trying to loose the gut a little first....its wierd tho, its fat for less than an inch and then its solid - I let a martial arts trainer mate of mine punch it as I clenched and he said he`d never seen a solid beer belly before..... but theres still the inch or so to loose 

wifes going to take pics later....try not to laff too hard 

lol


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

right pics as promised.....really not pritty but well well, hopefully I will be able to look back and laff.....

All pics are unflexed, arms up in one just to show my shoulders

and yes, when I said a small belly i underestimated what it looked like side on....and my moobs   

Many years of 12 pints of lager a day I guess....

well well here goes nowt....


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

good luck with the goals mate


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

cheers mate....I need luck lol

best to do it now while im still young enough....maybe add a few years on and be half decent looking before im 30  ( god nooooo I swore Id never be 30!!! )

Edit..... cant stop looking at the pics thinking my fecking god wtf happened.... I used to swim a mile ( 64 or 68 cant remember ) lengths without stopping to touch the side.....or 150 in a nights training


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck mate all the best


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You'll look back in 6 months & be amazed if you dedicate yourself.

Keep focused & get hench :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

bert1 said:


> cheers mate....I need luck lol
> 
> best to do it now while im still young enough....maybe add a few years on and be half decent looking before im 30  ( god nooooo I swore Id never be 30!!! )
> 
> Edit..... *cant stop looking at the pics thinking my fecking god wtf happened*.... I used to swim a mile ( 64 or 68 cant remember ) lengths without stopping to touch the side.....or 150 in a nights training


Mate, I went from skinny bugger to fat b'stard overnight!

However bad you think the pics are, remember who's eyes are the most critical of them. Are you gonna get that floatation thing and start swimming again? And what did your physio suggest about cardio geezer?

We'll get hench together mate, you mark my words. 12 months time we'll laugh like fcuk at yours and my "before" pics :beer:

Oh, and less of the over 30's bashing ya cheeky wee scamp :whistling: . Some of us happen to be 33.....

Subbed mate :thumb:


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Good luck mate


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Mate, I went from skinny bugger to fat b'stard overnight!
> 
> However bad you think the pics are, remember who's eyes are the most critical of them. Are you gonna get that floatation thing and start swimming again? And what did your physio suggest about cardio geezer?
> 
> ...


physio surgested nothing for cardio lol, said wait to see about my knee then train.....feck that i said, im going off my nutt sitting about all day getting fat!

Im not in a possition to do the swimming regular just now but I will when I get back to work ( been off on no pay for 7 or 8 weeks now... ) so for now its shadow boxing and the chest expander tecnique lol

12 months? 12 weeks im hoping to see a decent change  ---- 12 months I want to be down to 15-20% body fat if possible


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

My first long term goal is noticeable size increases with noticeable fat reduction across my entire body, this is my 12 month plan.

No moobs by xmas is a shorter term goal 

I had to cut a new hole in my belt again today (again) :thumb:

That fat will fall off with a good diet mate, you're gonna melt away :cool2:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

is it normal to feel dizzy, sore stomach, headaches, constipation and sometimes tiredness, sometimes insomnia while dieting?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

yes all of the above hehe welcome to diet world


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

does it get any easier betty? I used to eat less than i do now without a problem


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

As another member of UKm said to me just blady get on with it heheh Im no expert nor do I have that much experience as it will only be my first comp that I am getting ready for but, its not that difficult if you want it enough, you just sorta get used to It I guess. maybe your thinking about it too much. Good luck with your journey


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol, im not going to quit dont worry ( I have to beat hobbio after all ), I just wondered if I was always going to be dizzy ect or if my body would adjust to less again 

Im trying to convince the wife to train with me also - she is looking at more arobic type training for fat loss after having our son but still someone to egg me on a bit


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

bert1 said:


> lol, im not going to quit dont worry ( I have to beat hobbio after all ), I just wondered if I was always going to be dizzy ect or if my body would adjust to less again
> 
> Im trying to convince the wife to train with me also - she is looking at more arobic type training for fat loss after having our son but still someone to egg me on a bit


Lol who said anything about quitting hehe

Hmm you shouldnt always get dizzy after training, maybe eat some carbs about 45 minutes to training to get blood sugar levels up if your going to the gym, incorporate and timings can be adjusted with your meals. Your stomach will get used to the change of diet and adjust accordingly it may take a few weeks, but all will come good. Most of all you have to want to do this yourself  and you will always get good encouragement from peeps on UK M  Also make sure your water intake is aruund 4 litres a day, and take a litre bottle with you to the gym, it might help if your feeling icky with hydration.

Good luck for your wife too, maybe to make it more interesting aroebic or spinning classes change things up a bit from x trainer or treadmill , just a thought.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol, when I am training i drink like 3 litres of water, bu possibly right since i drink little the rest of the day.

the dizzyness just seems random, not after training so far, just when standing up or lying down ect....perhaps because im unfit.

I dont think she will go out and do arobics....i think she is going down the dvd route - its easier in your own home because theres no one to watch kinda thing ( aafter a child ). I dont know why she`s like that, to me she`s perfect....


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

bert1 said:


> lol, when I am training i drink like 3 litres of water, bu possibly right since i drink little the rest of the day.
> 
> the dizzyness just seems random, not after training so far, just when standing up or lying down ect....perhaps because im unfit.
> 
> I dont think she will go out and do arobics....i think she is going down the dvd route - its easier in your own home because theres no one to watch kinda thing ( aafter a child ). I dont know why she`s like that, to me she`s perfect....


Aaww thats sweet!

Cool there are some fab dvd's out there with good workouts maybe get two and alternate them a few days a week so it doesnt get too repetitive and boring, then maybe once confidence has built up then go down the gym route.

Best of luck to you both  hope the nipper is good


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

cheers 

the nipper? you almost made him sound cute !

( 16 months old ) Vincents a little bugger! all he does is destroy my things, **** every couple hours and kick me in the head hahaha - love him to bits tho


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

bert1 said:


> cheers
> 
> the nipper? you almost made him sound cute !
> 
> ( 16 months old ) Vincents a little bugger! all he does is destroy my things, **** every couple hours and kick me in the head hahaha - love him to bits tho


lol @ kick me in the head pmsl

Right I had better get some sleep well at least try lol

:whistling:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

good luck with the journal - it will be easier than you think to get where you need to be, just keep it simple!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Good luck mate, you are not as bad as you think you are, people on this board have started from a lot worse position than you, keep at it, and you will get there.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

bert1 said:


> lol, im not going to quit dont worry (* I have to beat hobbio after all *), I just wondered if I was always going to be dizzy ect or if my body would adjust to less again
> 
> Im trying to convince the wife to train with me also - she is looking at more arobic type training for fat loss after having our son but still someone to egg me on a bit


Ahem, in your dreams boy! :whistling:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

gah bad night.....just lay wide awake untill 8am and then slept until 11  duno why  feel crap


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good luck mate, but that body fat calculator must be way off the mark! it says am 9.6% but there is no way i am!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

how do you work it out james? is there a more acurate way?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

you can use calipairs (sp) i think they are the most accurate even though i havent done it myself, but i would estimate my body fat to be about 15-18% so that is way off i think!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

god I hope your wrong....but I wouldnt have said i was more than 30% tops, I have absolutely no fat except love handles, chest and gut


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

25-8-10

got 3 hours sleep, 0800-1100ish last night 

did 3x10 push ups, 3x10 arms at my side and lifting them outwards ( with little weights ), 3x10 crunch sit up things, 3x10 lying on the bed with my arms above my head lifting weights up to vertical, walked about 2 miles pushing my son.

sweating like ive never done before, and ****ing all the time....perhaps due to eating less.

I know this sounds strange, but after the weights my arms feel, and look a lot more like they used to, not as big but the shape is there after the workout when they feel tight.

Is red bull ( or equivilant ) good to drink when training ?

stood on my scales today and they said 15 stone 13lbs.... I know that cant be right, or yesterdays wasnt so I will be finding better scales shortly


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you going to a Gym or just Training at home?

If so, What Gym?

Fancy posting up your diet (i.e) What you ate yesterday, Dont leave anything out and that will give us an idea what you need to improve on.

Ive been there, done it and got the t-shirt.

I am also from Aberdeen so can easy give you some advice if you need it.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Im training at home, in the bedroom - no money for gyms or transport at the moment im afraid. If it takes me longer so be it, I will get there in the end 

Diet is bad however I have cut out 2 bags of crisps, 4 penguins ( or similar ) , 6-12 beers and blocks of cheese out of my daily intake ( not easy trust me lol )

I am also limited at the moment because my flat is on the market, and I am living with the outlaws and forced to eat whatever they are having. I am hoping the cutbacks will prove enough to quickly loose a bit before going for it with training 100%

Yesterday -

breakfast - rice crispies

lunch - 1 sandwitch - chicken

supper - a 12" pizza + 1 slice of the wifes ( a 16th )

Today -

Breakfast - nothing

lunch - 1 sandwitch - chicken

supper - ( apparently ) chicken ruskaline with chips lol


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

If your serious about doing well mate you need to get yourself on a proper diet.

You also need to be doing some cardio and it dont have to be at a gym.A 30min fast paced walk first thing in the morning (before breakfast) is ideal and same again before Bed if possible.

Loads and Loads of Decent people on here who can give you advice and a serious amount of knowledge too.

Try Nailing the diet and eating more meals in a day (5+meals) but smaller portions and drink plenty water (3-4litres per day)

Try and limit the amount of carbs you consume and deffo dont take any before you do the cardio.

Plenty Chicken and fish etc is what you need.

Stay away from Pizza and fried foods mate.

The Secret is dont dive in too fast or you will get bored quick and give up.

Rome wasnt built in a day


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks bradz 

cardio aint easy with my knee injury, hence just the walking while pushing the bairn.

Chicken I eat a lot of, fish my inlaws dont like and dont even allow in the house more than once a month or so 

If I can just loose a bit with less intake and working out a bit I`ll be happy to start with 

I have also been looking at shake supplements ect, perhaps I will buy some at the end of the month for inbetween meals and just cut down portions if this is a good way to do it without hastle ?

Your right about loads of decent folk here, I have been warmly welcomed 

Forgot to say, after I get my knee sorted I will be looking to go offshore again, that will deffo help the diet


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

good luck buddy


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Bert,

I'm also from Aberdeen. Just want to wish you good luck on your goals.

BTW. Check out Bradz threads. Unbelievable change in him. Definitly worth a read. Pretty inspirational stuff.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks 

Just checked bradz pics from before...... my god what a difference in the first 6 months! from moobs to a V shape ( must suss out how to get those side muscles )


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

well started off this morning with a bowl of alpen

bit of cardio ( kinda ) walked 2 miliesh pushing the bairn to and from toddlers.

Went shopping....bought a half bottle of whisky :|

is whisky really bad? I only drink it straight, I stayed away from the usual beer and red wine.

Are there any alcoholic drinks that arnt bad for dieting ?


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

forgot to say, the outlaws are working tonight so omlette for me and chicken for lunch


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

omlette with a couple tatties and beans for supper with 2 kids yougerts for a pudding tonight


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

bert1 said:


> Are there any alcoholic drinks that arnt bad for dieting ?


Vodka's probably best, but any alcohol has 7 calories per gram - therefore about 70 calories per unit.

Good luck with your cut!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

well been bad today 

had a 1/4 bottle of whisky and a pack of snack a jacks 

Ahh well its friday lol

Also I noticed with my cutdown of food I was getting severe headaches and dizzyness a lot of the time, did a blood test ( wifes a diabetic ) and my suger was hypo level. Perhaps I was overdoing it ?


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry forgot my food intake,

breakfast - alpen

lunch - chicken sandwitch + a snall bit of chicken breast

supper - pasta and bolenase ( spelling? )

then the snack a jacks


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Right time for an update....sorry its been so long, busy at home and only got gprs internet here 

Had some very bad news today 

Finally got my appointment with the specialist about my knee and it wasnt good 

Apparently my kneecap is popping out of joint which is whats causing my so much pain and to top it all, the other ones just a time bomb also waiting to happen 

He has given me some excercises to strengthen my quads to try and keep it as is ( ie only dislocating once a week or so )....however even that might not help and it will never get better. There is an operation....but after it I will only have 30 degree movement in my knee/s and if I bend further the muscles ect will snap.( if it gets worse I have no choice )

The first thing that came into my head......**** how am i meant to work and support my family....he recons I can no longer do my job and will have to look for an alternative because I cant kneel, bend my knees often, kick to the sides, walk on concrete much, lift heavy while standing or twist at all anymore 

So......back to the drawing board..... I need to find a job, or even take benefits to train as something else so I can get back to work.....no way I want to sit sponging and even to train for a new job it feels bad 

On the plus side, he has encouraged me to walk or run and not to put on weight.....as long as its on soft surfaces and I make sure my feet always point forwards ect ect

Ohhh.... and still sticking to the diet ( ish - had a couple beers other night...3  ) according to my wives wiifit ( I play the balance games for my knee ) I have lost 4lbs so far.... making my 15 1/2 stone ( the other scales gave me different readings by 5+lbs everytime I stood on them, tried the wiifit 3 times to make sure 

I even feel a bit fitter.....and its easier to see when I take a **** hahaha - Im sure my stomach is tighter  - Tho it still has a hell of a long way to go.

Anyhow, better try and get some sleep...in agony because he was shifting my kneecaps around today


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

That sucks about the knee mate, but keep on going and don't let it discourage you.

Hope you manage some sleep mate


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

cheers hoddio 

it isnt discouraging me as such..... more of a hinderer 

I will get there in time, however my goals have changed now....before I wanted to get a decent size....not Im thinking lighter, but toned due to less weight on my knee like the specialist bloke said.

lol, the first thing he said to me was..... " I have a letter from your doctor saying your kneecap is popping out of place.....not very likely is it.... I cant see that happening "

....he soon changed his tune lol

Got to get an MRI scan sometime now, had 3 x-rays just to see if theres any secondary faults there as well


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

**** mate bad luck with the knees, iv heard of the problem before and im sure there is an operation they can do to get the knee running in a straight line again which will not hinder your range of movement, il speak to my surgeon for you and find out. Is it the ligament that is not pulling it through straight or is the groove too shallow and worn out?


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

fitdog, im not sure, the surgeon said its just the way i was made. I will find out more after the mri.

they can tighten it but he said it will seriously restrict movement and possibly snap ( leaving me unable to walk )

To be honest I dont care about my health that much, I just worry about money and my family  I REALLY dont want to end up one of those folk that lives on benefits and I REALLY dont want my family to suffer either.....like I said tho, I dont mind taking them to re-train in something I can do as much so I might have a look at HNC/Degrees today and make an appointment with the job center ( and maybe phone my boss :/ he will be extatic no doubt..... **** im  )

The wife is being VERY supportive but I feel like im letting them down


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well ordered a weight bench today..... argos's finest lol - supposed to be delivered monday 

Should help with my leg excercises.... I already have some small weights to stick on it + my dumbells so I can use it for my arms ect as well as legs 

A bargain for £35 I recon.... I realise it only takes 200kg's and Im over 100 but im sure it will be handy 

Ohhhh, saw my co-worker today when out looking at cars with the in-laws....said hi, got a hi back and that was it, he wandered off.....its nice to be missed... he must think a lot of me lol


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck with it all!

I recently posted my fatty journal too, I like to think of myself as an ex-fatty but I've still got some way to go!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Bert, where you at??


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Im here lol, new bench came yesterday so built it and been using it 

its cheap crap.... but it works


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Just done my excercises..... a LOT harder using a bench than a bed..... you can really get your elbows down to lift properly 

Fairly feeling it....arms are shaking like mad lol

Watch out Hobbio...lol

Seriously tho Im concentrating a lot on my physio for my back and legs but I WILL get there


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol, I'm looking over my shoulder..... :whistling:

Glad you're back and posting again, log everything you do mate :thumb:

How's the knee doing?


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

bad tbh.... hurts ALL the time 

I havnt been logging because ive been a bit bad of late.... had a blow out when I found out about my knee and wasnt doing enough excercises 

Nevermind, back on track 

How are you getting on? Even with my lack of work lately I can tell a difference in my arms


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Mate, I'm very pleased with my progress :thumb:

It's all in my journal, come take a look :whistling:


----------



## wembly (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi I was 18St about 18 months ago, and just decided to go for it, diet & cardio at first now building up  ) It is possible! and feels great when you see the changes over time.

Keep at it mate!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

cheers wembly - cardios a nightmare because of disabilities but I am starting to feel a bit fitter in general......even tho I had a slight wine drinking lapse :|


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

RIGHT!

So after getting my bench I did quite a lot.......a HELL of a lot infact ( for 4 days )

Then I got super man flu  - to which the wife gave me no sympathy even tho I battled it out and went to interviews ect.

Anyhow, got home on tuesday night after interviews ect to find my temperature was 40.2 and wouldnt drop ( despite being sponge bathed and having a cold towel on my head ).... I was also confused and felt like my head was going to explode so the wife phoned NHS 24.

An ambulance arrived and took me to hospital suspecting meningitis but thankfully after an exam they found no other signs and managed to drop my temp to 39 after 2 hours.... and eventually 37.8 and let me home.

A few hours later it rose past 40 again and again I felt like I was going to die but the wife continued to sponge bath ect and got it down to 38 after a few hours ---- by this time she was feeling very very guilty for telling me it was just man flu lol

anyhow, finally last night no temp and managed to eat a little ( some twiglets and a milky bar ) and got on the scales this morning...... 15.2 stone  --- tho it probly go back on when I eat again lol.

I also took some pics because I can feel a difference and see in certain areas......I wont say which and sorry for the bad pics and see if anyone agrees..... ( hoodio - try not to get too aroused by them  )


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Really need to work on my chest and lower belly.... the upper bit that still sticks out ( most fat seems after my belly button ) is solid.... anyone know why?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Hope training going well mate think we are around the same weight think i have 4lbs on you though hoping to stay that at that weight just swap the fat for muscle. I started doing dead-lifts i was initially worried about my knee but has not bothered me at all, something to think about!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

I dont have the weights to do deadlifts yet..... time and money and il get them.

Really chuffed with my ( obviously ) cheap bench tho - it looks like a £35 bench but really helps me get down to my chest ( before I used the bed ) and it really helps my back as well


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Keep up the good work man! One lift at a time!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Keep it up bert mate, having the correct equipment defo helps 

Glad you're on the mend too, I've still got this fcuking cold though


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks  - I am away from home with no weights ect here so not been training  - will be home soon tho


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

yesterday I got up..... weighed myself and im still 15.2 stone however I noticed at the top of my mid section a slight 2-pack  so I must be loosing fat 

now just the rest to go lol, not been doing my weights as not at home but been out walking a lot and eating a lot less ....... and drinking barely anything, maybe 2 beers once a week and a whisky  ---- could all the fat have been caused by my appetite for drink....I think its a strong possibility.

Anyway, glad to see some progress and the wife even agreed it is noticable so Im happy


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

.....I also forgot the bad bit..... I have been smoking again 

...... 1 demon at a time I guess.....drinks knocked on the head at least


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Noooo! Say it ain't so!

Smoking again??!! :ban:

Mate, you gotta knock that sh!t on the head again. Stopping smoking is the single most important thing you need to do to get fit and healthy IMO.

Good job with the fat loss though :beer:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol, its been a bit stressfull lately hobbio hence the smoking.....god knows what Im going to do about work ect because of my knee and this claiming benefits **** is doing my tits in ( even tho its only £73 a week ssp )


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

bert1 said:


> lol, its been a bit stressfull lately hobbio hence the smoking.....god knows what Im going to do about work ect because of my knee and this claiming benefits **** is doing my tits in ( even tho its only £73 a week ssp )


I know you're stressed out with your knee and work mate, but if you're claiming benefits and are a bit skint is it wise to spend cash on ciggies?

You stopped once, I know you can do it again :thumb:

And something will turn up on the work front mate, life has a habit of sorting itself out :beer:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> I know you're stressed out with your knee and work mate, but if you're claiming benefits and are a bit skint is it wise to spend cash on ciggies?
> 
> You stopped once, I know you can do it again :thumb:
> 
> And something will turn up on the work front mate, life has a habit of sorting itself out :beer:


lol, I dont pay for them hobbio  A lot of people owe me a lot of favours 

You are right tho, I shouldnt be..... but my weight has been dropping steady since going back, its very tempting..... my stomach also feels a lot tighter ( possibly due to reaching for a smoke instead of a snack )

My wife also hates it which is the bit that bothers me the most.....

Im not sure what to do, I might set a date ( not sure whether to wait until im thinner or not tho lol ) - last time I smoked ( 12-26 ) I actually felt fitter and healthier but im guessing its because I wasnt as fat.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like a bunch of excuses to me.

Why not just stop today? Theres surely no better reason to do than for you're wife and your own health.

Be strong and be true to your wife I know from other posts she's the most important thing to you.

This isn't a practice run on life, you only get one shot at it so don't screw it up.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lee, I know I know it is just excuses.....I will stop after today, was already thinking the same just didnt want to admit it tbh

I didnt do it in the house ect because of wife and child, just in the garage but still I shouldnt be doing it 

Why not come up here lee and kick my **** into gear lol


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

ohhhh, and while your up take me up a new shinny phone lee  lol

just stuck my nokia e55 on fleabay so hopefully get a few quid


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lee, i know, you wernt being a nasty **** you were telling me what I already knew myself.

Are you an ex smoker ?


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lee, im also a very heavy drinker... or was until I joined here, pritty much knocked it on the head now and 2 pints in a week and maybe 1 whisky which is a VAST improvement 

The weird thing is I dont actually miss it now..... strange because there was a time Id have done anything for a bottle. I will still have a good dram on a night out ( if I ever go on one ) like a wedding dance, but thats as far as it goes


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

cheers lee and thanks for the boot I needed


----------



## anthonychall (Jun 10, 2010)

Good Luck Bert, Just looked through the whole thread and you have a full Journey ahead of you!

Tonight you will give up smoking and your missus will be happy and your kid too!! Good luck with selling your flat aswell and hope you make it out of the inlaws alive!! haha

Subscribed to this mate to keep an eye on you !! Haha need inspiration to keep going me self


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah had a viewing arranged and canceled today for the flat due to location 

thing is its a nice quiet location.... tho it is on the side of a carpark


----------



## anthonychall (Jun 10, 2010)

lots of room to park cars then ay!! What a selling point haha


----------

